
Egypt five years on: was it ever a 'social media revolution'? - niravseo
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/25/egypt-5-years-on-was-it-ever-a-social-media-revolution
======
hindsightbias
Legacy social networks won.

1st the Muslim Brotherhood, 2nd the Army.

Rinse, repeat, your tech is a fad.

